# Import from CC to Classic for printing?



## Rich Jacobson (Oct 25, 2017)

*Operating System:* 

*Lightroom Version:* 
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem:  So Adobe has released the cloud based Lightroom CC just as I am running out of space on my desktop SSD.   So I wouldn't mind using the Cloud storage, but I do like to print occasionally.   Could I move everything to CC and import to Classic when I need to print an image?   I know they are not really designed to be used concurrently, but I don't want to give up the ability to print images.  *


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes. You could export an image from LrCC, import it into LrClassic and print it. After that you can keep it there or trash it. Turn off synching in LrClassic.


----------



## Rich Jacobson (Oct 25, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes. You could export an image from LrCC, import it into LrClassic and print it. After that you can keep it there or trash it. Turn off synching in LrClassic.


That might meet my needs, but would I have to maintain a subscription plan which includes LR Classic?   That would cost $14.99 per month with 1TB storage.   If I switch to CC only will I have any options for printing?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2017)

Rich Jacobson said:


> That might meet my needs, but would I have to maintain a subscription plan which includes LR Classic?   That would cost $14.99 per month with 1TB storage.   If I switch to CC only will I have any options for printing?



Yes, if you want to use Lr Classic, then you obviously have to keep a subscription to Lightroom Classic. If you switch to CC only, you would need something else that can print the exported photos. Apple Preview can do that and is free.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2017)

Rich Jacobson said:


> If I switch to CC only will I have any options for printing?


While printing is not available now, I think it will show up is a dot release of LRCC.  Whether that is soon to next year, only Adobe could say (if they would). Until it does, there are several viable alternatives. Johan has mentioned Previews.  I'll also add that Apple's cloud based product the Photos app has printing.  And certainly Adobe strives to provide a better cloud product than Apple Photos.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes, if you want to use Lr Classic, then you obviously have to keep a subscription to Lightroom Classic. If you switch to CC only, you would need something else that can print the exported photos. Apple Preview can do that and is free.



Hmmmm, actually, maybe not. An expired subscription only blocks Develop, Map, Sync... not print. I’d have to triple check, but...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2017)

I didn't think of that, but you might be right. Unless importing is also disabled...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2017)

Slowly catching up... no, importing isn't disabled.


----------

